

Is HTML5 the End of Native Mobile Apps? - y0ghur7_xxx
http://www.clickz.com/clickz/column/2199386/is-html5-the-end-of-native-mobile-apps

======
kls
I believe HTML and JavaScript will eventually erode native mobile apps, just
as it is doing in the desktop app segment. I always advocate for HTML based
mobile apps when I propose a solution. For a long time there was a lot of
resistance to the idea, but more and more companies are seeing the benefit.
Once they understand that they can still deliver an application to the app
store, they seem to be more comfortable with the idea.

